# New park around Jefferson, Tx



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just heard and ad on the radio for a new atv park between Avinger and Jefferson Tx on hwy 49, I'll try and call them later and post some more details. Only live about 30 miles from there, this is the first I've heard of the place.


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ran by the place this afternoon, it's on HWY 49, about 4 miles East of Avinger, turn off onto the Wilkes Power Plant rd and follow the signs, is called Wee Willies ATV Park. This weekend was their first event, will be planning to have one ride per month and trying to schedule their rides when the other parks in the area don't have a big ride going on. Primitive camping, several ponds, wooded trails, mud pits they have dug with a dozer, sandy beach for swimming at one of the larger ponds. Didn't ride I just stopped in and visited w/ the owner, real nice guy. Said it was about 1,000 acres. They don't have a website, they ran an ad on a local radio station, passed out fliers, and had an ad on east tx craigslist in events. Whenever they have their next ride I'll post it on the forum.


----------



## Rebelcowboy (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty good time.. man why didn't you run in the mud bog we could have taken first and second with the brutes?


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm recovering from hand and wrist surgery right now or I would have been there riding. I do plan on making the next one, gettin my stitches out tomorrow and supposed to be released to go back to work.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sounds interesting about an hour and a half from me


----------

